# Spain at Christmas



## unterwegs (Jul 7, 2009)

We are completely new motorhomers and wish to plan for a Christmas break with the van travelling from Calais to Northern Spain, hopefully for some warmer weather for a couple of weeks

Anyone got any tips or advice on routes, sites, locations to get the most out a short holiday? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## castaway (May 1, 2006)

Northern Spain can be a bit chilly at that time of year.

If you have not already, buy the ACSI book with card. At that time of year you will get really good rates at all the major campsites.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Valencia area can be chilly at that time of year also.
Dont forget the Spanish dont celebrate Christmas like we do.


----------



## unterwegs (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks for responses. Where would you suggest heading to? The Christmas celebration is not too important for us, just a chance to get away. Sorry, but what is a ACSI Book with card?
Thanks


----------



## castaway (May 1, 2006)

They are starting to get up to speed with it now, but their day is the 6th of January - Three Kings - there are load of processions and sweet throwing from the floats (wear crash helmet they are boiled sweets and hurt).

Nerja in Spain this Christmas past was the coldest for 18 years - we are hoping for a return to 18 plus degree this Christmas!


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Where do you consider northern spain to be? If you mean Santander, Bilbao etc you will freeze and it will probably rain. If you mean the Figueres to Barcelona stretch which some call north then you will be less cold but uncomfortable. You need to get down to the Alicante area at least but that can be cold also in the morning but tends to warm up during the day and the sun will shine.

Details of ACSI can be found here.

http://www.campingcard.co.uk/gb/en/home/uc33-l2-n253/

Its the best money saving camping bargain you will find.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Yes it is true Benidorm had a very cold wind at times and we stayed through to march.
It seem's to be a cycle of three days Rain and Three days sun 14-25 degrees but that wind cooled the evenings at times.
So if you go take winter clothes as well-- dont think its all T shirts and Shorts 8O 
But dont be put off the journey is very good and the scenery is just something else. :lol:


----------



## derek500 (Oct 31, 2005)

The Valencia region is always very popular with over winter motorhomers.

You can travel down the western side of France via Rouen, Chartres, Tours, Poitiers, Biarritz. Then cross into Spain and head for Pamplona, Zaragoza and then the A23 to the Valencian coast at Sagunto..

We do the trip toll-free regularly it takes three or four days depending how much of a hurry we're in.

When you get to Sagunto, turn left for the region of Castellón (Benicassim, Peñiscola etc.) or right for Alicante (Oliva, Gandia, Benidorm etc.).


----------



## BlakeneyPlayer (Feb 22, 2009)

Why stay in Northern Spain? Southern Spain and Portugal are not much further and a lot warmer and face south rather than north! If the drive sounds too long for a short trip why not investigate the Brittany Ferries and P&O services to Santander and Bilbao and then head south. 
Enjoy the planning and the break!
Rob


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Spain*

Costa Tropical. Poss the warmest place in Spain at Christmas.

Trev


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

derek500 said:


> The Valencia region is always very popular with over winter motorhomers.
> 
> You can travel down the western side of France via Rouen, Chartres, Tours, Poitiers, Biarritz. Then cross into Spain and head for Pamplona, Zaragoza and then the A23 to the Valencian coast at Sagunto..
> 
> ...


Hey Derek
Lets keep this area to our selves dont want the roads clogged in winter as well as summer  
Its true though this area is off the beaten track but has more scenery , more wild camping/aires spots and its cheaper than Benidorm/alicante/murcia region.


----------

